# Crate encouragement



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hello folks
advice please!

So things are going well with max, we've moved house with him with no upset, infact he's 100% toileting outside in one corner of the garden, so couldn't ask for better. He's a friendly boy, teething is a bit of a pain but he's doing well with that. Sleeps through the night and has rests in his crate but I have to put him in each time, he doesn't use it to relax or sleep himself.

Which means everytime he's in it we have to close the door as there are times when he's showing signs of needing a rest, ie the biting getting too much, which normally indicates a tired boy, because as soon as he gets in the crate he lies down and sleeps for up to two hours.

So how do I teach him the crate is a nice place to be and doesn't always need to have the gate closed?

Today I started to say bed and he would go in for a treat, do I just keep doing this?
I bought the crate as I thought he would use it as his den as most people say they do but he really doesn't. He doesn't cry at all when I put him in it so he doesn't hate it in there. The crate is in the kitchen.
I really want to get on top of this issue.
Thanks everyone.

Sam x


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Sam, 

Delighted to hear all is going so well with Max 

Does he have another bed to sleep in during the day as well as his crate? It might explain why he doesn't want to go in his crate?


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Hi turi!

No he doesn't, he just lies in different areas in the lounge

I should add he doesn't get put in the crate for any naughty behaviour just for us to have a rest and him.
He has a vet bed in there and his soft toy and stag bar.
Maybe I'm making too much of this but I just would like to see him go in himself and lie down...as soon as I open the door he comes straight out. Sometimes I open it quietly when he's a sleep, so when he wakes its already open, but he just comes out when awake, rather than turn over and continue sleeping or resting.

What do other people do? How did you get round this issue? How is saffi turi? 

Sam x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

We sort of covered this at puppy class.

Every time the puppy wants to come out of the crate shut the door, open again and treat, repeat , repeat , repeat, eventually the puppy will not want to come out because he knows by staying in the crate he gets a treat. Eventually he will make the association that being in the crate means treats/rewards = good place to be.

Haven't tried it yet, but seems to make sense...good luck


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Ah ok, that makes sense. I'll give that a go 

Thanks Colin


Sam x


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I've just remembered that you are supposed to do a lot of treating ( ie constant feeding) in the cage before you start the open/close door bit.


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Sam1 said:


> Hi turi!
> 
> No he doesn't, he just lies in different areas in the lounge
> 
> ...


Sorry, I'm stumped! I'd try what Colin suggested 

Saffi is doing well though she was spayed recently and really poorly


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I didn't crate mine after they were house trained. They prefer to stick close to me like Velcro! They love their beds and are not destructive so I never felt the need to use it.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we would tell Lady inside, while holding a treat, when she woud go in we would close the door and then give her a treat! it is so great that they do this....tho you can tell when she knows we are going out and really doesn't feel like going inside. when I leave for work in the mornings tho she flies in.


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Turi said:


> Sorry, I'm stumped! I'd try what Colin suggested
> 
> Saffi is doing well though she was spayed recently and really poorly


Oh dear, I hope she feels better soon.....xxx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

To this day, Biscuit will not go in his crate voluntarily, despite starting off with all his meals in there and throwing in a few treats every night when he goes to bed. I think it is because it is in another room away from the main family flow. However, once in there, he doesn't make a peep, but I know he'd much rather sleep on one of our beds! During the day he just sleeps near me and will get up and change position whenever I do! x


----------



## Sam1 (Mar 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone. I think I might as well buy him a cosy bed for the lounge and still crate him when left alone and at night, he's teething big time so my rug corners and hands are taking a battering! He seems to only want to chew the rug when he's out of the crate.....gggrrrr still love him though!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> To this day, Biscuit will not go in his crate voluntarily, despite starting off with all his meals in there and throwing in a few treats every night when he goes to bed. I think it is because it is in another room away from the main family flow. However, once in there, he doesn't make a peep, but I know he'd much rather sleep on one of our beds! During the day he just sleeps near me and will get up and change position whenever I do! x


Molly is the exact same as Biscuit ... Will never go in of her own accord but doesn't make a squeak when she is in. 
She's so nosey she's scared she'll miss something 
xx


----------

